# Transponder



## cwollen (Jun 17, 2019)

Have a mini cooper 2006 r50, only had a week, came with one three button key held together with tape. Remote lock/unlock did not work and starting was hit and miss. Ordered new key and planed to move the origional circuit board to the new fob and transponder. New key arrived had it cut but when removing the circuit board from my old key found battery detached and circuit board tracks damaged. Also could not find transponder. Using the new circuit board from the key I purchased got remote lock/unlock working ok, The new key had a seperate transponder chip set to id44 I am told. On the origional key can find no such chip. The new key is not a bmw one its a look alike one
on my old key is the transponder on the curcit board??? if so can i remove it and use in my new key.

help


----------

